# DUI RIDESHARE DRIVER BUSTED



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm

The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over. 

I took the couple home. 

I have a suggestion for Uber & Lyft……….
Instead of focusing on apps, growing foreign markets and diversity…… Uber & Lyft need to better vet the drivers they put on our roads.

This is not the first complaint I have heard about drivers that cannot speak English and drive dangerously. In fact the complaints are becoming almost a daily routine. 

I feel in the rush to flood the streets with part time drivers, our city and riders are being put in harms way. Our riders and drivers deserve safe streets, especially when it comes to our rideshare drivers. AND it is Uber and Lyfts obligation to do their part to keep us all safe. 

Drive safe. Drive sober. Speak English.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

simple xenophobia



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> simple xenophobia


Not xenophobia. Just common sense. Drivers & riders must be able to communicate Cheese. It is vital and riders make that very clear. Your snowflake response is cute but not valid.

It is funny that you fail to address the DUI.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Well at least they called the cops and didn't continue the trip till the end. Dudes like this need to be OFF THE ROAD AND OFF THE APP. But mostly off the road!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

This driver will be reactivated after 48 hours because Uber doesn't do any actual investigation


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

The only natives are Native Americans, and even then their continental map is different.

Even English is foreign.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Not xenophobia. Just common sense. Drivers & riders must be able to communicate Cheese. It is vital and riders make that very clear. Your snowflake response is cute but not valid.
> 
> It is funny that you fail to address the DUI.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> It is funny that you fail to address the DUI.


It is also funny that you focus on the driver's national origin (completely irrelevant) and ability to speak English (NOTE: while drunk-- he might speak English just fine while sober), which isn't remotely close the biggest problem with the *drunk* driver.

It's important to note that many Uber/Lyft driver who are immigrants don't touch alcohol or drugs due to religious reasons, which would make them far less likely to drive drunk than drivers born in the US. So your connection of 'foreign born' and 'drunk' is not based in logic or reason, but in false perception colored by prejudice and agenda.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Now we get to see what type people Uber ended up with on the platform:
An idiot who drives rideshare drunk and another moron who thinks everyone who speaks a different language drives dangerously.
Uber and Lyft are paying most drivers less than minimum wage, And you think riders deserve full time professional drivers?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Now we get to see what type people Uber ended up with on the platform:
> An idiot who drives rideshare drunk and another moron who thinks everyone who speaks a different language drives dangerously.
> Uber and Lyft are paying most drivers less than minimum wage, And you think riders deserve full time professional drivers?


It's almost as if the wealthy are using hate and prejudice to keep the poors from banding together to counter their power. This is a very new development in human history and has never been used successfully before. Stay tuned to see if this risky strategy will work for $200 million dollar/yr Dara.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

yes. they've always done this.

blacks, hispanics, whites = the same thing
but divisions help keep all separate.

jobless, working poor, working class, middle class = people who work or seek work

entry level, vet, mgmt = employees

create dumb divisions that don't really exist and treat some fairly while others different and few will pay attention to the rich



dctcmn said:


> It's almost as if the wealthy are using hate and prejudice to keep the poors from banding together to counter their power. This is a very new development in human history and has never been used successfully before. Stay tuned to see if this risky strategy will work for $200 million dollar/yr Dara.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


WOW! I'm actually shocked that this happens, because, honestly, after being falsely accused and seeing others with this same story, I tried to logically reason out, is this really a thing? Driving Drunk while ridesharing?

Typically, folks drive drunk because they went out, and need to get home, not as an end in itself.










Anyway, your exception to the rule, proves the rule. While this is super scary and all, I'm still convinced that these reports are 99% BS.

Any PAX reporting this should earn an instant BAN. Unless they can back it up. You see here, the PAX called 911 because it actually happened. So that just begs the question, why would you report someone as driving drunk through app but not to the police, for endangering your life?

Answer: 99% of these reports are scammers trying to get a free ride.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> WOW! I'm actually shocked that this happens, because, honestly, after being falsely accused and seeing others with this same story, I tried to logically reason out, is this really a thing? Driving Drunk while ridesharing?
> 
> Typically, folks drive drunk because they went out, and need to get home, not as an end in itself.
> 
> ...


Exactly. If a pax reports a driver for DUI to Uber/Lyft but does not also attempt to end the ride early and call the police, the report should (at the very least) be ignored.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

no, fright may have stopped them from acting.



dctcmn said:


> Exactly. If a pax reports a driver for DUI to Uber/Lyft but does not also attempt to end the ride early and call the police, the report should (at the very least) be ignored.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


So, speaking English is a requirement to drive safely?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


You have heard of " Suicide Bombers" . . .

Now " Suicide Drivers"( pool Only please)


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

huh?



tohunt4me said:


> You have heard of " Suicide Bombers" . . .
> 
> Now " Suicide Drivers"( pool Only please)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> So, speaking English is a requirement to drive safely?


No.
Just soberly.

"Jack Daniels does not cause slurred speach. It causes ' Vowel Movements '!"- Robin Williams


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> Just soberly.
> 
> "Jack Daniels does not cause slurred speach. It causes ' Vowel Movements '!"- Robin Williams


But that is not what he wrote.

He wrote,

"This is not the first complaint I have heard about drivers that cannot speak English and drive dangerously. In fact the complaints are becoming almost a daily routine."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> But that is not what he wrote.
> 
> He wrote,
> 
> "This is not the first complaint I have heard about drivers that cannot speak English and drive dangerously. In fact the complaints are becoming almost a daily routine."


[[Ooooooooo !
Well dangerous non English speaking drivers often are not impaired !


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> This driver will be reactivated after 48 hours because Uber doesn't do any actual investigation


That will depend on the police report, since the cops showed up. Eliminates the need for Uber to investigate anything more than the report for suspension, and the ultimate outcome of the charges for permanent deactivation.

This is how it SHOULD work.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> The only natives are Native Americans, and even then their continental map is different.
> 
> Even English is foreign.


It's okay to be white.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Speaking English isn't necessary to drive safely but anyone doing a service job should be able to communicate with their customers. Maybe the passenger doesn't want to take the toll road or maybe the driver can't find the pickup location and the passenger needs to talk to him.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> no, fright may have stopped them from acting.


So even after the ride ended and the driver drove away, they were still too frightened to call 911? You'll have to explain that one to me.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Exactly. This is a customer service job. The bare minimum should be to speak English, the language that the customers speak. 
Uber wants its drivers to have customer service skills like Apple Store employees. No Apple Store in America would hire someone who cannot speak English. Guarantee that Uber wouldn't activate someone who can't speak English if they actually interviewed in person. 
I will give one star to every driver who doesn't speak English.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Exactly. This is a customer service job. The bare minimum should be to speak English, the language that the customers speak.


If that's the case, wouldn't Uber's actual customer service reps be able to understand English?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

observer said:


> So, speaking English is a requirement to drive safely?


No, but being able to communicate with a pax is a prerequisite for good service.



UberCheese said:


> simple xenophobia


Give us a break.

You use that term to try to shut people up. Fortunately, it doesn't work.



dctcmn said:


> It is also funny that you focus on the driver's national origin (completely irrelevant) and ability to speak English (NOTE: while drunk-- he might speak English just fine while sober), which isn't remotely close the biggest problem with the *drunk* driver.
> 
> It's important to note that many Uber/Lyft driver who are immigrants don't touch alcohol or drugs due to religious reasons, which would make them far less likely to drive drunk than drivers born in the US. So your connection of 'foreign born' and 'drunk' is not based in logic or reason, but in false perception colored by prejudice and agenda.


Perpetually high rates of Third World immigration is the reason uber/lyft disrespect and poorly pay their drivers.

Both of those shit companies lack ethics, and they use the high immigration rates as a weapon against the drivers.

The vast majority of their drivers and new signups are Third World immigrants, and both companies know they can replace any driver at any time with a recent immigrant.

Without immigration reform, or some other type of govt action, pay rates will stay in the toilet.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> No, but being able to communicate with a pax is a prerequisite for good service.
> 
> Give us a break.
> 
> ...


Bingo. The flood of foreign drivers is why Uber can pay drivers nothing after expenses in the low priced cities. (Orlando)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doughie said:


> Bingo. The flood of foreign drivers is why Uber can pay drivers nothing after expenses in the low priced cities. (Orlando)


Correction, they pay them nothing in virtually EVERY market.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> No, but being able to communicate with a pax is a prerequisite for good service.
> 
> Give us a break.
> 
> ...


Right, the guy with an MD from Pakistan is the cause of low wages for driving a car. You are living in a dream world, where the evil brown people are coming to ruin your racially pure land. They are doing the job they can get, the best they can, sorry your "shining city on the hill" turned out to be a scam.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Correction, they pay them nothing in virtually EVERY market.


On weekend nights 75% of my rides are XL and Plus. My cut is $1.447 per mile plus .18 per minute. My 8 year old Caravan with 90k was $6500. Those rates are fair enough.


Ski Free said:


> Right, the guy with an MD from Pakistan is the cause of low wages for driving a car. You are living in a dream world, where the evil brown people are coming to ruin your racially pure land. They are doing the job they can get, the best they can, sorry your "shining city on the hill" turned out to be a scam.





Ski Free said:


> Right, the guy with an MD from Pakistan is the cause of low wages for driving a car. You are living in a dream world, where the evil brown people are coming to ruin your racially pure land. They are doing the job they can get, the best they can, sorry your "shining city on the hill" turned out to be a scam.


That's a low IQ reply. Tell us what percent of our third world immigrants are MDs.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Doughie said:


> On weekend nights 75% of my rides are XL and Plus. My cut is $1.447 per mile plus .18 per minute. My 8 year old Caravan with 90k was $6500. Those rates are fair enough.
> 
> That's a low IQ reply. Tell us what percent of our third world immigrants are MDs.


Doesn't exactly answer your question, but points to a hole in your way of thinking.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...mmigration-reform-solve-our-doc-shortage/amp/


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

WOW. I AM AMAZED…..
How is it possible that this many drivers have not caught on to the THEME of rideshare?

CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!! COMMUNICATION!!!!

Communication is the backbone of rideshare. A rider MUST have the ability to communicate with their driver and visa versa. Not even a debatable subject.

Customer service is why, short of the reasonable cost, riders pick a rideshare over a taxi. Customer services keeps you at 4.99 with over 6000 rides. It also results in great tips, less stress and a smother trip.
I AM AMAZED…

By the way…the complaints about language barriers come from my RIDERS!!!!

Drive safe and Good Luck.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Exactly. This is a customer service job. The bare minimum should be to speak English, the language that the customers speak.
> Uber wants its drivers to have customer service skills like Apple Store employees. No Apple Store in America would hire someone who cannot speak English. Guarantee that Uber wouldn't activate someone who can't speak English if they actually interviewed in person.
> I will give one star to every driver who doesn't speak English.


Uber doesn't care if the driver speaks English or not, drivers are cannon fodder.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> Doesn't exactly answer your question, but points to a hole in your way of thinking.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...mmigration-reform-solve-our-doc-shortage/amp/


Try posting that on a doctor's forum. The rideshare business does not have a driver shortage.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Non English speaking drivers will only be around as long as pax allow them to stay.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Perpetually high rates of Third World immigration is the reason uber/lyft disrespect and poorly pay their drivers.
> 
> Both of those shit companies lack ethics, and they use the high immigration rates as a weapon against the drivers.
> 
> ...


So the issue really isn't that the driver was drunk, is it? It's just pretext, as I suspected.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> Right, the guy with an MD from Pakistan is the cause of low wages for driving a car. You are living in a dream world, where the evil brown people are coming to ruin your racially pure land. They are doing the job they can get, the best they can, sorry your "shining city on the hill" turned out to be a scam.


First of all, the percentage of Third World immigrants who are MDs is small.

Second, even if EVERY one of them were MDs, it would be irrelevant as far as driving rideshare is concerned.

When they come to the US, and sign up in huge numbers to drive for uber/lyft, they're empowering uber to screw over their drivers, period.

Save the cries of racism for someone else.



dctcmn said:


> So the issue really isn't that the driver was drunk, is it? It's just pretext, as I suspected.


No, it's not a pretext, it's an entirely different topic.

Without seeing the data on DUI rates for immigrants vs native born Americans, I'm not gonna speculate on that topic.

My points about high rates of immigration hurting rideshare drivers stands.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> No, it's not a pretext, it's an entirely different topic.
> 
> Without seeing the data on DUI rates for immigrants vs native born Americans, I'm not gonna speculate on that topic.
> 
> My points about high rates of immigration hurting rideshare drivers stands.


Yet the title of this thread is "DUI Rideshare Driver Busted". You saw "immigrant" and "couldn't speak English" in the comments and started whining.

If you can't find a way to set yourself apart and succeed against someone who just came to this country and can't even speak the dominant local language, then maybe you should look in the mirror, take some personal responsibility and get some motivation to learn some skills instead of wanting the government to tilt the scales in your favor.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doughie said:


> On weekend nights 75% of my rides are XL and Plus. My cut is $1.447 per mile plus .18 per minute. My 8 year old Caravan with 90k was $6500. Those rates are fair enough.


First of all, you're in Seattle, which is one of the highest paid markets (though still sucky), and you drive XL, while the majority of drivers do X.

I just read the prices for XL in Seattle, and the per mile rate for XL is $2.70, so how do end up with only a $1.44 cut?



dctcmn said:


> Yet the title of this thread is "DUI Rideshare Driver Busted". You saw "immigrant" and "couldn't speak English" in the comments and started whining.
> 
> If you can't find a way to set yourself apart and succeed against someone who just came to this country and can't even speak the dominant local language, then maybe you should look in the mirror, take some personal responsibility and get some motivation to learn some skills instead of wanting the government to tilt the scales in your favor.


You immigration advocates use the same tired script virtually every time the topic of immigration comes up on this website.

The same bullshit accusing us of "whining", the same bullshit telling us we should "better ourselves and learn new skills instead of doing rideshare", etc, etc, etc.

The job of our govt is to put the interests of Americans FIRST, and that includes our immigration policies. And when those immigration policies are harming this country, reform is called for.

And as far as rideshare drivers are concerned, high rates of immigration are GREAT for uber/lyft and TERRIBLE for the drivers.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> First of all, you're in Seattle, which is one of the highest paid markets (though still sucky), and you drive XL, while the majority of drivers do X.
> 
> I just read the prices for XL in Seattle, and the per mile rate for XL is $2.70, so how do end up with only a $1.44 cut?
> 
> ...


I'm in Portland now where XL is $2.01. X is at $1.21. I don't know how anyone can make minimum wage with X rates at .90 or less.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> First of all, you're in Seattle, which is one of the highest paid markets (though still sucky), and you drive XL, while the majority of drivers do X.
> 
> I just read the prices for XL in Seattle, and the per mile rate for XL is $2.70, so how do end up with only a $1.44 cut?
> 
> ...


But that's where you're wrong.

You think the job of government is Americans interests FIRST.

The governments job has been changed, their job is now to protect the interests of _rich _Americans FIRST.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> It is also funny that you focus on the driver's national origin (completely irrelevant) and ability to speak English (NOTE: while drunk-- he might speak English just fine while sober), which isn't remotely close the biggest problem with the *drunk* driver.
> 
> It's important to note that many Uber/Lyft driver who are immigrants don't touch alcohol or drugs due to religious reasons, which would make them far less likely to drive drunk than drivers born in the US. So your connection of 'foreign born' and 'drunk' is not based in logic or reason, but in false perception colored by prejudice and agenda.


Agreed - there is no known correlation between foreigners/US citizens and driving for U/L under the influence of drugs and / or alcohol.

Please!! Uber can't even track their own data - the data in their *tracking system *- so there's no way to even guess whether any given variables are connected, ever. UBER DOESN'T EVEN INVESTIGATE WHEN THEY SAY THEY'RE GOING TO INVESTIGATE - EVEN WHEN THEY REALLY *SHOULD* INVESTIGATE........and until they start doing actual testing for drugs and alcohol before and during drivers' shifts, no one will ever know the truth.

So we can speculate about anything and everything, but we, like Uber, know nothing about true rideshare DUI statistics. And I bet Uber wants to keep it that way!

Last portion of rant: as far as speaking the English language goes, many foreigners I know have better English language skills then some Americans I know. Again, no correlation to anything, nor will we ever know if there is one.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

observer said:


> But that's where you're wrong.
> 
> You think the job of government is Americans interests FIRST.
> 
> The governments job has been changed, their job is now to protect the interests of _rich _Americans FIRST.


The govt's job hasn't changed, the way the do their job may have changed.

High rates of immigration is certainly helping the interests of some very rich Americans, including Travis and the other fat cats at uber, the Chambers of Commerce who are feasting on cheap labor, and the millionaire Democrats in Congress who feast on the immigrant vote.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Perpetually high rates of Third World immigration is the reason uber/lyft disrespect and poorly pay their drivers.
> 
> Both of those shit companies lack ethics, and they use the high immigration rates as a weapon against the drivers.
> 
> ...


So your competition for a job in a non-English speaking immigrant ... and the immigrant is winning?
I heard that story many times when I was a non-English speaking immigrant in the USA ... and then 6 months later I moved to a better job while many Americans are still complaining how non-English speaking immigrants are stealing their minimum pay jobs.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Maybe he was not drunk, perhaps an aneurysm or just crazy happy to be an Uber driver


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doughie said:


> I'm in Portland now where XL is $2.01. X is at $1.21. I don't know how anyone can make minimum wage with X rates at .90 or less.


Your post is an example of the scam job uber uses with drivers by using GROSS amounts when discussing driver pay.

You're NOT getting $2.01 per mile, you're getting 75% of that which equals $1.5075

X drivers aren't getting $1.21 per mile, they're getting $0.9075 per mile.

I refuse to let those SOBs con me into using their phony gross numbers when discussing driver pay rates.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Doughie said:


> I'm in Portland now where XL is $2.01. X is at $1.21. I don't know how anyone can make minimum wage with X rates at .90 or less.


Like the whopping and generous.72 cents per mile I earn as an X driver in Los Angeles? Yes that's SEVENTY TWO CENTS PER MILE in a city with atrocious traffic always.

The only way I even break even is committing to only accepting pings with a surge or boost of 1.4 or higher. I mean, a 2x surge for me only brings me up to Portland's base X rate - how effing ridiculous is that? And we are in the top 3 for worst overall city/freeway traffic in the US (which in a normal world would mean we'd actually need to make MORE per mile than other cities with less traffic). But you know how they justify it? Los Angeles rideshare is BUSY - meaning, we do twice the mileage and drive twice the rides to earn the same overall as X drivers in most other parts of the country. And because the riders are out there wanting rides, that's what we're forced to do.

It's frigging criminal - truly. How they justify.72 cents per mile in a city where you can only travel 10-12 miles in one hour on the freeways is beyond my comprehension. I'm talking practically 24/7 , not just rush hour. There is stop-and-go traffic at 1:30 am going to Downtown LA from Hollywood on the 101 freeway most Fridays and Saturdays - I see it and drive in it every weekend. Every pax who sees it says "WTF??!! Was there an accident?? Why aren't we moving - it's 1:30 in the morning??!" Me: "Nope, just the 101 Freeway headed downtown. Totes normal, Paxie"

The tone deafness of Uber's, combined with their willingness to constantly undercut and rip off every driver they possibly can all the times, is mind blowing and why I'm doing everything in my power to leave this shitty gig at the curb. (I know, I know: if I don't like it, don't do it, right? Right, I get it. And I honestly wish it was as simple as that.)

When I read about what other drivers in other cities earn, it infuriates me. The ONLY reason Uber can pretend it's OK is because LA has non-stop (base, pool, PE) pings day and night. So when the total pay is compared amongst all cities, it kind of seems to equal out. But they're not taking into account the fact that LA drivers are doing laps around most other cities' drivers just to keep up.

It is so maddening that MY 2.3 x surge ride from this morning was a Portland X driver's 1.2 surge ride- $1.50 per hour is my 2.3 x surge "Whoo hoo I'm rakin' it in, boys!" Big big money ride. Lolololol.

What a joke.

Eff my life. And eff Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Syn said:


> So your competition for a job in a non-English speaking immigrant ... and the immigrant is winning?
> I heard that story many times when I was a non-English speaking immigrant in the USA ... and then 6 months later I moved to a better job while many Americans are still complaining how non-English speaking immigrants are stealing their minimum pay jobs.


You just used another bullshit cliche expression "stealing jobs" that's part of the script immigrant advocates use.

For many Americans including myself, I do rideshare as a second job, so it's not about "moving on" to something else. And no one "stole" my job. I'm still doing rideshare.

The first responsibility of our govt is to put the welfare and interests of Americans FIRST, not second or third or fourth.

And an immigration policy which drives down wages by forcing American workers to "compete" with imported labor on American soil, is NOT in the best interests of Americans.

And it's not just low skilled American workers being hurt either. Many American IT workers have lost their jobs due to the importation of low wage HB1 visa workers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> The govt's job hasn't changed, the way the do their job may have changed.
> 
> High rates of immigration is certainly helping the interests of some very rich Americans, including Travis and the other fat cats at uber, the Chambers of Commerce who are feasting on cheap labor, and the millionaire Democrats in Congress who feast on the immigrant vote.


Republicans don't benefit from low labor costs?


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Your post is an example of the scam job uber uses with drivers by using GROSS amounts when discussing driver pay.
> 
> You're NOT getting $2.01 per mile, you're getting 75% of that which equals $1.5075
> 
> ...


My original post said my cut was $1.447 per mile. It's $1.4472 if you want me to be exact. Uber takes 28% out of XL.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Like the whopping and generous.72 cents per mile I earn as an X driver in Los Angeles? Yes that's SEVENTY TWO CENTS PER MILE in a city with atrocious traffic always.
> 
> The only way I even break even is committing to only accepting pings with a surge or boost of 1.4 or higher. I mean, a 2x surge for me only brings me up to Portland's base X rate - how effing ridiculous is that? And we are in the top 3 for worst overall city/freeway traffic in the US (which in a normal world would mean we'd actually need to make MORE per mile than other cities with less traffic). But you know how they justify it? Los Angeles rideshare is BUSY - meaning, we do twice the mileage and drive twice the rides to earn the same overall as X drivers in most other parts of the country. And because the riders are out there wanting rides, that's what we're forced to do.
> 
> ...





observer said:


> Republicans don't benefit from low labor costs?


Plenty of Republicans benefit who own businesses that use cheap labor, and they also receive "campaign contributions" (bribes) from lobbyists who use cheap labor.

BOTH parties are at fault.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You just used another bullshit cliche expression "stealing jobs" that's part of the script immigrant advocates use.
> 
> For many Americans including myself, I do rideshare as a second job, so it's not about "moving on" to something else. And no one "stole" my job. I'm still doing rideshare.
> 
> ...


Cry me a river. The fact that you're born and raised in the USA gives you a huge advantage over people like me. Who do you think companies will hire first - somebody named John Smith or somebody named Ljubisa Husenbergovic?
I'm in a foreign country, I speak with heavy accent, I don't understand American culture and way of life, I'm thousands of miles away from my family ... and if I still beat somebody like you for a job - well, then I really earned it. Survival of the fittest.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doughie said:


> My original post said my cut was $1.447 per mile. It's $1.4472 if you want me to be exact. Uber takes 28% out of XL.


It happens to be a peeve of mine the way most drivers quote gross numbers when discussing pay rates and potential pay rate increases.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> I'll say it again, high rates of immigratio
> 
> Plenty of Republicans benefit who own businesses that use cheap labor, and they also receive "campaign contributions" (bribes) from lobbyists who use cheap labor.
> 
> BOTH parties are at fault.


Yupp.

Both parties no longer care about those that elect them.

They will say whatever it takes to get elected then waffle on their promises.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Syn said:


> Cry me a river. The fact that you're born and raised in the USA gives you a huge advantage over people like me. Who do you think companies will hire first - somebody named John Smith or somebody named Ljubisa Husenbergovic?
> I'm in a foreign country, I speak with heavy accent, I don't understand American culture and way of life, I'm thousands of miles away from my family ... and if I still beat somebody like you for a job - well, then I really earned it. Survival of the fittest.


American workers are being "beaten" out of jobs by immigrants who will work for less money, such as the HB1 visa scam.



Julescase said:


> Like the whopping and generous.72 cents per mile I earn as an X driver in Los Angeles? Yes that's SEVENTY TWO CENTS PER MILE in a city with atrocious traffic always.
> 
> The only way I even break even is committing to only accepting pings with a surge or boost of 1.4 or higher. I mean, a 2x surge for me only brings me up to Portland's base X rate - how effing ridiculous is that? And we are in the top 3 for worst overall city/freeway traffic in the US (which in a normal world would mean we'd actually need to make MORE per mile than other cities with less traffic). But you know how they justify it? Los Angeles rideshare is BUSY - meaning, we do twice the mileage and drive twice the rides to earn the same overall as X drivers in most other parts of the country. And because the riders are out there wanting rides, that's what we're forced to do.
> 
> ...


There's no way uber/lyft could ever get away with the way they treat their drivers if they didn't have huge numbers of immigrants perpetually signing up to drive.

That huge pool of immigrant signups give uber/lyft the leverage to give the middle finger to their drivers.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> American workers are being "beaten" out of jobs by immigrants who will work for less money, such as the HB1 visa scam.


No, they're being beaten because immigrants do the same or better job for less money. Big difference. If they couldn't show at least the same quality of work - it wouldn't matter how cheaply they're willing to work.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Syn said:


> No, they're being beaten because immigrants do the same or better job for less money. Big difference. If they couldn't show at least the same quality of work - it wouldn't matter how cheaply they're willing to work.


Most likely the imported workers are lower skilled, certainly they are in the beginning.

American IT workers are often forced to TRAIN their foreign replacements, or else lose their severance pay.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Most likely the imported workers are lower skilled, certainly they are in the beginning.
> American IT workers are often forced to TRAIN their replacements, or else lose their severance pay.


What makes you think they're lower skilled? Education in the USA is pretty poor compared to Europe. Many things that I was "learning" at college in the USA are 5th or 6th grade stuff in most of Europe. Pretty much in every subject. I still find it very hilarious when a see a college educated person needing a calculator to figure out how old somebody is who was born in 1948.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Syn said:


> What makes you think they're lower skilled? Education in the USA is pretty poor compared to Europe. Many things that I was "learning" at college in the USA are 5th or 6th grade stuff in most of Europe. Pretty much in every subject. I still find it very hilarious when a see a college educated person needing a calculator to figure out how old somebody is who was born in 1948.


First of all, the imported worker are lower skilled at the beginning. They need to be trained by the American workers who are being fired.

Second, most of the HB1 visa abuses involve workers from Third World countries, not Europe.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> First of all, the imported worker are lower skilled at the beginning. They need to be trained by the American workers who are being fired.
> 
> Second, most of the HB1 visa abuses involve workers from Third World countries, not Europe.


Anybody has to be trained at the brand new job, regardless if they're Americans or immigrants.

There are 3rd world counties in Europe. Europe is not just Germany, France, Switzerland, Austria and other "rich" countries.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Syn said:


> Anybody has to be trained at the brand new job, regardless if they're Americans or immigrants.
> 
> There are 3rd world counties in Europe. Europe is not just Germany, France, Switzerland, Austria and other "rich" countries.


Their training goes beyond just "new job" type of training.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Do tell - what additional "training" do they need?


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> It happens to be a peeve of mine the way most drivers quote gross numbers when discussing pay rates and potential pay rate increases.


My peeves are...
1. Uber quoting gross pay as driver earnings, as if running a car is cost free. 
2. Drivers who only count gas as their vehicle expense. The original MIT study was probably close to the truth at $3.37 per hour average after deducting .30 per mile.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

It's ok to be any race, humanity is all one.

But in this country and many others, the stats show it's great to be white.



Doughie said:


> It's okay to be white.


exactly.
If you act immediately, a person you know nothing about knows your address or where you last went.

it's best to wait and let them pick up a few others. 


dctcmn said:


> So even after the ride ended and the driver drove away, they were still too frightened to call 911? You'll have to explain that one to me.


I use that term because it's true.

For 50 years, the media and government have shut people like you up using white guilt.
This keeps the idiots' like the ones you see in civil rights photos mouths closed.
By keeping those people quiet, white Americans can maintain positive image while behaving no differently.
Your behavior helps non-whites and liberal whites to unite against persons like that.

Please, do speak your mind. Yell, if necessary.



Nats121 said:


> You use that term to try to shut people up.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You immigration advocates use the same tired script virtually every time the topic of immigration comes up on this website.
> 
> The same bullshit accusing us of "whining", the same bullshit telling us we should "better ourselves and learn new skills instead of doing rideshare", etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


So what is good for you personally and financially is automatically good for all Americans? You don't get to be the arbiter of what is good and what is not good for this country or its citizens.

The fact is that this country was built on the backs of immigrants who didn't speak English, and it still is. Open immigration policies ARE what have made America great.

You just want to pull the ladder up after you, because you've made it into the tree house.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> WOW. I AM AMAZED&#8230;..
> How is it possible that this many drivers have not caught on to the THEME of rideshare?
> 
> CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!! COMMUNICATION!!!!
> ...


I've given rides to plenty of people who can't speak a lick of English. Somehow we completed the ride and everyone was satisfied-- 5 stars all around. So you're right in the fact that it isn't a debatable subject, but that's because you're wrong on everything else.

If you got to the pickup and found the pax couldn't speak English, would you cancel because there's no possible way you could give them good service?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Doughie said:


> I'm in Portland now where XL is $2.01. X is at $1.21. I don't know how anyone can make minimum wage with X rates at .90 or less.


What about all the fancy people you are meeting and opportunity for contacts and personal growth you are being given for free?


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Entrepreneural spirit is what made America great. The golden age for the middle class was 1950-1970 - when there was very little immigration. I see you're from Canada where they have merit based immigration which Trump supports. Do you support the Trump/Canadian system or the American system?



dctcmn said:


> The fact is that this country was built on the backs of immigrants who didn't speak English, and it still is. Open immigration policies ARE what have made America great.
> 
> I've given rides to plenty of people who can't speak a lick of English. Somehow we completed the ride and everyone was satisfied-- 5 stars all around. So you're right in the fact that it isn't a debatable subject, but that's because you're wrong on everything else.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> COMMUNICATION!!!!
> Communication is the backbone of rideshare. A rider MUST have the ability to communicate with their driver and visa versa. Not even a debatable subject.


Yeah!
Those deaf-mute bastards should either start speaking and hearing now or take a hike. 
Who can understand their weird manual language? I feel, like they're throwing gang signs at me. Can they prove, that they're not members of MS-13? I don't think so!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> Entrepreneural spirit is what made America great. The golden age for the middle class was 1950-1970 - when there was very little immigration. I see you're from Canada where they have merit based immigration which Trump supports. Do you support the Trump/Canadian system or the American system?


I don't live in Canada. Since this thread is, in part, about the ability to speak English, you should know what a modifier is and how it functions in the language and you should also know the definition of "honorary". You should learn the language, otherwise UBERPROcolorado won't be able to give you a ride.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Entrepreneural spirit is what made America great. The golden age for the middle class was 1950-1970 - when there was very little immigration. I see you're from Canada where they have merit based immigration which Trump supports. Do you support the Trump/Canadian system or the American system?



dctcmn said:


> The fact is that this country was built on the backs of immigrants who didn't speak English, and it still is. Open immigration policies ARE what have made America great.
> 
> I've given rides to plenty of people who can't speak a lick of English. Somehow we completed the ride and everyone was satisfied-- 5 stars all around. So you're right in the fact that it isn't a debatable subject, but that's because you're wrong on everything else.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> Entrepreneural spirit is what made America great. The golden age for the middle class was 1950-1970 - when there was very little immigration. I see you're from Canada where they have merit based immigration which Trump supports. Do you support the Trump/Canadian system or the American system?


Your 'golden age' for the middle class from 1950-1970 was when the rest of the industrialized world was bombed out and missing large numbers of their population due to WW2. Let's also note that trade unions were at their strongest at that point. Let's also note that it was only the white middle class that had this 'golden age', as segregation was still the law of the land in the south until 1964. Let's also note that our rivers were spontaneously catching on fire due to the rampant, unchecked industrial pollution during your 'golden age'. Do you want to compare rates of violence between now and your 'golden age'? Because they were a lot higher then.

Immigration policy had little to do with your so-called 'golden age' in the US.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

While there is some truth to the first part of your message you still haven't given an argument for open immigration making America great. Canada and Australia are doing great with a merit based system. China is on its way to the World's number one superpower and they're not a particularly open country...



dctcmn said:


> Your 'golden age' for the middle class from 1950-1970 was when the rest of the industrialized world was bombed out and missing large numbers of their population due to WW2. Let's also note that trade unions were at their strongest at that point. Let's also note that it was only the white middle class that had this 'golden age', as segregation was still the law of the land in the south until 1964. Let's also note that our rivers were spontaneously catching on fire due to the rampant, unchecked industrial pollution during your 'golden age'. Do you want to compare rates of violence between now and your 'golden age'? Because they were a lot higher then.
> 
> Immigration policy had little to do with your so-called 'golden age' in the US.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> While there is some truth to the first part of your message you still haven't given an argument for open immigration making America great. Canada and Australia are doing great with a merit based system. China is on its way to the World's number one superpower and they're not a particularly open country...


To be fair, you haven't given an argument that merit based immigration is making Canada, Australia or China great. You've merely stated it as if it were fact.


----------



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

My name is Kerpal and welcome to uber.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> simple xenophobia


I love you ---- if you're trolling

if you're serious, stop being such an awful person

polarized spectrum when you say things like funny enough.
it's like you're either an ultra progressive brainwashed guy
or you're trolling them



UberCheese said:


> The only natives are Native Americans, and even then their continental map is different.
> 
> Even English is foreign.


what is wrong with u sir

ps. forgive me for assuming your multiplicity of gender's

*bonus question: if you are white, when did you start hating yourself?*


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

My argument is that the middle class in Canada and Australia are doing better than America and that China is on it's way to overtaking America as the world's dominant economy.



dctcmn said:


> To be fair, you haven't given an argument that merit based immigration is making Canada, Australia or China great. You've merely stated it as if it were fact.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> My argument is that the middle class in Canada and Australia are doing better than America and that China is on it's way to overtaking America as the world's dominant economy.


And I say that the middle class in the US is doing better than the middle class in Canada and Australia and that China is not on its way to overtaking America as the world's dominant economy. It's fun to say things and not provide any proof.

Even if you were correct, you still haven't made any argument that those things are happening because of the differences in their immigration policy.

So get crackin'.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

There's a reason people voted for Trump and made Roseanne a top rated show.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/u...-is-no-longer-the-worlds-richest.html?hp&_r=1



dctcmn said:


> And I say that the middle class in the US is doing better than the middle class in Canada and Australia and that China is not on its way to overtaking America as the world's dominant economy. It's fun to say things and not provide any proof.
> 
> Even if you were correct, you still haven't made any argument that those things are happening because of the differences in their immigration policy.
> 
> So get crackin'.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LAS0023 said:


> There's a reason people voted for Trump and made Roseanne a top rated show.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/u...-is-no-longer-the-worlds-richest.html?hp&_r=1


Ok, you lost me at Roseanne...



dctcmn said:


> Your 'golden age' for the middle class from 1950-1970 was when the rest of the industrialized world was bombed out and missing large numbers of their population due to WW2. Let's also note that trade unions were at their strongest at that point. Let's also note that it was only the white middle class that had this 'golden age', as segregation was still the law of the land in the south until 1964. Let's also note that our rivers were spontaneously catching on fire due to the rampant, unchecked industrial pollution during your 'golden age'. Do you want to compare rates of violence between now and your 'golden age'? Because they were a lot higher then.
> 
> Immigration policy had little to do with your so-called 'golden age' in the US.


Don't forget this is also right around the time of the baby boomers. The baby boom created a huge demand for new houses, roads, food, cars etc.. etc.. etc..


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> There's a reason people voted for Trump and made Roseanne a top rated show.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/u...-is-no-longer-the-worlds-richest.html?hp&_r=1


First, I didn't know The NY Times was a trusted news source by Trump supporters. Do you trust everything they write? Because if you do, I have some articles to send you about Mr. Trump.

Second, did you actually read the article you linked? I did. It doesn't support your argument at all and the financial data is from 2010. It credits wealth redistribution measures by the Canadian government for the rise in median income. Do Mr Trump and his supporters want wealth redistribution from the rich to the poor now?

Lastly, the article mentions nothing about Canada's immigration policy, nor does it credit it for the rise in Canada's median income. Nothing about China either.

Strike one. Try again (and please actually try this time).


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice deflection but I haven’t seen any arguments that demonstrate how open immigration made America great. Before you call strikes on me you should at least get up to bat.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> Nice deflection but I haven't seen any arguments that demonstrate how open immigration made America great. Before you call strikes on me you should at least get up to bat.


You can't defend your position. Got it.

There is no disputing that the infrastructure of the US was built on the backs of immigrant labor. The Chinese built the railroads, the Irish, Italians and Eastern Europeans worked in the steel mills. The Union Army was comprised largely of immigrants who faught for their citizenship. Much of the south was built and fed by the hard work of forced immigrant slaves. My own family immigrated to perform manual labor and couldn't speak any English when they arrived.

This was not merit based immigration, it was open immigration, and without it, our country would be much worse off than it is. That's my position and it's exceedingly easy to defend.

We currently have a 4% unemployment rate which is about as low as it can statistically go. Businesses are begging for people to hire. Minimum wage is $15/hr in my city and I regularly see unskilled labor starting in the mid-$20/hr. Open immigration is simply not the source of our problems.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


And did they tip for the safe ride home?



UBERPROcolorado said:


> WOW. I AM AMAZED&#8230;..
> How is it possible that this many drivers have not caught on to the THEME of rideshare?
> 
> CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!! COMMUNICATION!!!!
> ...


 The theme of rideshare is CHEAP rides at the drivers expense.

No communication is needed if the pax is waiting at the pin and put the correct destination in the app and the app and navigation works properly. None of that is on the driver.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

You have to go back over a hundred years for an example to defend your position. Got it. California has had a huge influx of immigration over the last few decades. How is it better off now?



dctcmn said:


> You can't defend your position. Got it.
> 
> There is no disputing that the infrastructure of the US was built on the backs of immigrant labor. The Chinese built the railroads, the Irish, Italians and Eastern Europeans worked in the steel mills. The Union Army was comprised largely of immigrants who faught for their citizenship. Much of the south was built and fed by the hard work of forced immigrant slaves. My own family immigrated to perform manual labor and couldn't speak any English when they arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


Careful.

I give it a 20% chance YOU will wake up permanently deactivated tomorrow

For future reference: NEVER pick up someone from the scene of a police bust OR anyone with a serious grievance against their previous Uber driver... one wrong click, complaint lands on you, and sayonara.

See cops lighting up the pickup area, CALL. If they say that's them OR if you don't believe their assurances that it just happens to be next to their house - DRIVE OFF, NO MERCY, DON'T LOOK BACK


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey, did y'all hear about the driver who was arrested for a DUI while on the job? Evidently some pax called 911 on him and cops arrested him on the spot!


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> Now we get to see what type people Uber ended up with on the platform:
> An idiot who drives rideshare drunk and another moron who thinks everyone who speaks a different language drives dangerously.
> Uber and Lyft are paying most drivers less than minimum wage, And you think riders deserve full time professional drivers?


People must stop thinking that ride share is a business. It is slavery first and foremost. The drivers that do this work would have normally been doing other service work or filling factory jobs. Uber is using the surplus labour market in its' most ugliest leverage.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> You have to go back over a hundred years for an example to defend your position. Got it. California has had a huge influx of immigration over the last few decades. How is it better off now?


Are you talking about the California that, if it were its own country, would have the 6th highest GDP in the world? The same California that, as a state, has a higher GDP than the entire countries of either Canada or Australia (countries that you praise for having more restrictive immigration policies)? The same California that has a median yearly household income over $18,000 higher than Australia's and over $23,000 higher than Canada's?

I just want to be sure we're talking about the same California before I answer.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> The only natives are Native Americans, and even then their continental map is different.
> 
> Even English is foreign.


Really? Did Indians just pop-up from the ground?

**** off with your race-baiting bullshit.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm not white and I don't hate white ppl.I



DJWolford said:


> I love you ---- if you're trolling
> 
> if you're serious, stop being such an awful person
> 
> ...


India began a multitude of engineering programs 30 yrs ago. From then, many "western" countries (including those stolen from Native Americans) began recruiting them. No, they didn't come from the ground, that statement is xenophobic.



Lunger said:


> Really? Did Indians just pop-up from the ground?
> 
> &%[email protected]!* off with your race-baiting bullshit.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> I'm not white and I don't hate white ppl.I
> 
> India began a multitude of engineering programs 30 yrs ago. From then, many "western" countries (including those stolen from Native Americans) began recruiting them. No, they didn't come from the ground, that statement is xenophobic.


Never heard of Kennewick Man?

Indians lost their land because they allowed unchecked immigration and were inferior to the people coming to the new world.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

I love how OP posted a story to share and all you nit wits picked apart every minute detail and turned this thread into a pissing match about immigration, native Americans and racism. Holy cow you all need to look at yourselves in the mirror for a minute and think about what you could do to be productive instead of waste your time on this internet arguing bs. 

Back to OP’s post. There is such a thing as functioning alcoholics. In our fifo airport lot you will find empty nips bottles in every port o let. It’s sad, but I would say there is a percentage of drivers out there that sip on a flask while driving, as a functioning alcoholic needs the juice in their body to stay functioning. Regardless of religion, origin, language spoken, alcoholics exist in every nationality. 

And if you all think op is racist with his statement regarding the driver not speaking English, this is just what he was told by the couple. I am an immiagrant, I speak two languages, I have lived here for the majority of my life, and I agree with OP saying that drivers should be able to speak English. Imagine if you took an uber ride and get picked up by a guy who only speaks Japanese, and you forgot something at home like your wallet or phone and want him to turn around, that would totally suck and you know it, especially if he kept smiling and saying ok over and over and not comprehending a thing you say. It don’t take much to qualify to drive uber, have a car, be able to drive, and not be a felon. English and the ability to understand it is not a qualification requirement that should be far fetched at all.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> I love how OP posted a story to share and all you nit wits picked apart every minute detail and turned this thread into a pissing match about immigration, native Americans and racism. Holy cow you all need to look at yourselves in the mirror for a minute and think about what you could do to be productive instead of waste your time on this internet arguing bs.
> 
> Back to OP's post. There is such a thing as functioning alcoholics. In our fifo airport lot you will find empty nips bottles in every port o let. It's sad, but I would say there is a percentage of drivers out there that sip on a flask while driving, as a functioning alcoholic needs the juice in their body to stay functioning. Regardless of religion, origin, language spoken, alcoholics exist in every nationality.
> 
> And if you all think op is racist with his statement regarding the driver not speaking English, this is just what he was told by the couple. I am an immiagrant, I speak two languages, I have lived here for the majority of my life, and I agree with OP saying that drivers should be able to speak English. Imagine if you took an uber ride and get picked up by a guy who only speaks Japanese, and you forgot something at home like your wallet or phone and want him to turn around, that would totally suck and you know it, especially if he kept smiling and saying ok over and over and not comprehending a thing you say. It don't take much to qualify to drive uber, have a car, be able to drive, and not be a felon. English and the ability to understand it is not a qualification requirement that should be far fetched at all.


L2R, Op clearly stated "drivers who can not speak English drive dangerously", This correlation is absurd and not proved in any scientific study.
The rest of immigration hating just shows narrow thinking which is quite appalled for adults, Stop scrapping the surface of the real problem. Its greed from the rich that is screwing all of you, They want to save money thats why they hire immigrants who are willing to work for less, Just like how they shipped millions of work overseas. Without immigrants they will find some other way to screw you, And you will be *****ing about something else. I wonder where you all were jerking off when you voted those puppets into office years ago.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Well at least they called the cops and didn't continue the trip till the end. Dudes like this need to be OFF THE ROAD AND OFF THE APP. But mostly off the road!


I agree one of our biggest problems with our roadways is the pathetic way licenses are handed out to people who can't drive. If a foreigner can drive properly I'm fine with it. We're only paid to go to the pickup and dropoff pins without problems.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Native Americans are directly related to Native Siberians, East Indians, and other Asians. 
Based on western nonsense standards, Asians are superior to europeans.

Non-Europeans don't suffer from inferiority, they suffer from empathy.



Lunger said:


> Never heard of Kennewick Man?
> 
> Indians lost their land because they allowed unchecked immigration and were inferior to the people coming to the new world.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> It happens to be a peeve of mine the way most drivers quote gross numbers when discussing pay rates and potential pay rate increases.


Omg me too! I'm always thinking "WHAT?! WHERE HAVE I BEEN?" and then they say "...and after Uber takes their cut, I make .72 cents per mile..." (or whatever)

Why quote a number that is not real? Also, you can't state "after Uber takes its cut" because Uber takes a different amount each time - it's no longer a definitive percentage so where did that first "Gross" number even come from?

I've always thought it was odd but no one on UP has ever brought it up so I thought I was the one being finicky.

I'm so glad I'm not alone.



Nats121 said:


> American workers are being "beaten" out of jobs by immigrants who will work for less money, such as the HB1 visa scam.
> 
> There's no way uber/lyft could ever get away with the way they treat their drivers if they didn't have huge numbers of immigrants perpetually signing up to drive.
> 
> That huge pool of immigrant signups give uber/lyft the leverage to give the middle finger to their drivers.


In southern California ( mainly LA), you can just substitute the word "immigrants" with the word "actors" for the entirety of your above-mentioned comment and you're still 100% accurate. 



Irishjohn831 said:


> Maybe he was not drunk, perhaps an aneurysm or just crazy happy to be an Uber driver


Maybe he has a speech impediment or MS or early-stage ALS for all we know.

If he has a disability, Uber will probably disregard the medical paperwork the driver provides (to show he's legit disabled to reiterate that what they're doing is illegal) by sending him a big "*RESOLVED!! PERMANENTLY DEACTIVATED - PER 4.31-STAR RATED PAX OBSERVATION"*

*They seriously are the worst. *

*The worst! (And yes I know my words are huge and underlined but it's just how I feel right now!) *


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

The unmentioned is that many feel European immigrants and descendants deserve all of all.

All resources 
All credit for all positives
All benefits of all doubts
All jobs of value
All promotions offered
All deference 
All best land
All government contracts
All first preference for all of everything

However, said people also believe that all taxes must be shared. All fees and fines must be shared. And many prefer these burdens fall disproportionately on persons who have no or less European ancestry. Remember, if you mention this inconvenient fact, you're being controversial. it can't be mentioned



LAS0023 said:


> Nice deflection but I haven't seen any arguments that demonstrate how open immigration made America great. Before you call strikes on me you should at least get up to bat.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Exactly. This is a customer service job. The bare minimum should be to speak English, the language that the customers speak.
> Uber wants its drivers to have customer service skills like Apple Store employees. No Apple Store in America would hire someone who cannot speak English. Guarantee that Uber wouldn't activate someone who can't speak English if they actually interviewed in person.
> I will give one star to every driver who doesn't speak English.


I think you have to open your mind a bit and understand that there are tons of ways to communicate without speaking "English". Texting, google translate, body language, writing, subtle mime gesturest, etc...
not saying all would apply in rideshare but some do.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Syn said:


> Cry me a river. The fact that you're born and raised in the USA gives you a huge advantage over people like me. Who do you think companies will hire first - somebody named John Smith or somebody named Ljubisa Husenbergovic?
> I'm in a foreign country, I speak with heavy accent, I don't understand American culture and way of life, I'm thousands of miles away from my family ... and if I still beat somebody like you for a job - well, then I really earned it. Survival of the fittest.


Dude. Change your name to Larry Hargrove.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

true, just change your name. Your DNA will take care of the rest.



jcarrolld said:


> Dude. Change your name to Larry Hargrove.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Exactly. This is a customer service job. The bare minimum should be to speak English, the language that the customers speak.
> Uber wants its drivers to have customer service skills like Apple Store employees. No Apple Store in America would hire someone who cannot speak English. Guarantee that Uber wouldn't activate someone who can't speak English if they actually interviewed in person.
> I will give one star to every driver who doesn't speak English.


1- You don't even know who you work for, so this is not a job!
2- Uber doesn't want it's drivers to have any skills than be a good ant, and obey whatever the app say.
3- Apple hire people with experience and skills; train, manage and evaluate them like a real employee.
4- Uber approve anyone who has a driving license and vehicle so X driver's 4 cousin can drive the same car 7/24. (12hrs U, 12 hours L)
4- Apple sits at top of the America's most loved companies list.
5- Uber didn't make the top 10 list of the America's most hated companies (currently #14), only because they are not publicly traded!


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

LAS0023 said:


> Speaking English isn't necessary to drive safely but anyone doing a service job should be able to communicate with their customers. Maybe the passenger doesn't want to take the toll road or maybe the driver can't find the pickup location and the passenger needs to talk to him.


I would have to guess that Uber finds it, at least somewhat, important that drivers and passengers can communicate with each other too. In Fresno, Uber has a service called "Espanol" which is an Uber X with a Spanish speaking driver. I don't know if other cities offer this service but around here, it's pretty much 50/50 for English vs. Spanish.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Careful.
> 
> I give it a 20% chance YOU will wake up permanently deactivated tomorrow
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise. The riders were very nice and happy they got a sober driver. We had a great conversation, 5 stars both way and $8 tip, which is good considering their young age.



dctcmn said:


> So what is good for you personally and financially is automatically good for all Americans? You don't get to be the arbiter of what is good and what is not good for this country or its citizens.
> 
> The fact is that this country was built on the backs of immigrants who didn't speak English, and it still is. Open immigration policies ARE what have made America great.
> 
> ...


A lesson in Customer Service&#8230;.

 If the client speaks a foreign language, the driver deals with it. WHY? Because they are the client.

 If it is the driver that cannot speak English and that is what the rider speaks, you have a customer service problem.

If this is really your position, I suggest you drive a cab or work at DMV.

Drive safe. Drive sober



Fuzzyelvis said:


> And did they tip for the safe ride home?
> 
> The theme of rideshare is CHEAP rides at the drivers expense.
> 
> No communication is needed if the pax is waiting at the pin and put the correct destination in the app and the app and navigation works properly. None of that is on the driver.


Yes.....i received a nice tip.

I understand that many drivers lack basic communication and customer service skills. Might want to consider driving a cab or working at DMV.

Drive safe. Drive sober.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A lesson in Customer Service&#8230;.
> 
>  If the client speaks a foreign language, the driver deals with it. WHY? Because they are the client.
> 
> ...


That's not what you said before. You said...



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Communication is the backbone of rideshare. A rider MUST have the ability to communicate with their driver and visa versa. Not even a debatable subject.


Now you've changed your tune. So which is it? Were you wrong before or are you wrong now?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> That's not what you said before. You said...
> 
> Now you've changed your tune. So which is it? Were you wrong before or are you wrong now?


After reading many of the posts, I can see the need for drivers to be patient with Riders that do not speak English. We have many tourists that are weak in English. But this America and the vast majority of our riders speak English, thus the driver must speak English.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> After reading many of the posts, I can see the need for drivers to be patient with Riders that do not speak English. We have many tourists that are weak in English. But this America and the vast majority of our riders speak English, thus the driver must speak English.


Would your view change if we were able to develop hand held computers that could translate from other languages to English and from English into other languages? What if those hand held computers could double as a phone and all drivers already owned them? What if those hand held computers could be mounted and voice activated so that the driver didn't have to stop or be distracted while using it?

I know this is an unreachable dream, but what if?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> But this America and the vast majority of our riders speak English, thus the driver must speak English.


 Yes this is America and vast majority of the *"customer service" *jobs rely most heavily on tipping. What's your take on American riders, who don't tip regardless of driver's advanced English proficiency level, and safe driving skills in a clean vehicle?


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> L2R, Op clearly stated "drivers who can not speak English drive dangerously", This correlation is absurd and not proved in any scientific study.
> The rest of immigration hating just shows narrow thinking which is quite appalled for adults, Stop scrapping the surface of the real problem. Its greed from the rich that is screwing all of you, They want to save money thats why they hire immigrants who are willing to work for less, Just like how they shipped millions of work overseas. Without immigrants they will find some other way to screw you, And you will be *****ing about something else. I wonder where you all were jerking off when you voted those puppets into office years ago.


L2R?

OP stated:

"This is not the first complaint I have heard about drivers that cannot speak English and drive dangerously. In fact the complaints are becoming almost a daily routine."

How does that turn into OP asserts drivers who can not speak English drive dangerously... OP was relaying his experiences with pax complaints about other drivers I think.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> The only natives are Native Americans, and even then their continental map is different.
> 
> Even English is foreign.


Typical liberal democrat BS argument.



dctcmn said:


> It's almost as if the wealthy are using hate and prejudice to keep the poors from banding together to counter their power. This is a very new development in human history and has never been used successfully before. Stay tuned to see if this risky strategy will work for $200 million dollar/yr Dara.


You are kidding right? The wealthy have always made the rules and controlled what happens in this world. It seems the nature of humans to dominate and control others. We can round robin this all night, but nothing will change as far as that goes. From the dawn of time and until the end of time, the dominate (in what ever situation) will always come out on top. Rather than focusing on that, why not just accept that only hard work moves people forward. Being jealous of those that are better off or more powerful only makes you a victim in your own head. I often pick up pax from multi-million dollar homes, I never have had the thought cross my mind that I am less because they have more. I actually think it is cool that they worked hard and have such amazing homes. I came from an extremely poor family, but we had love. That was all we needed. I was not raised to hate the rich or powerful. I was raised to always know that I was equal to any other person in the world. I have value, and it is measured in character, not power or wealth.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Bently'sDad said:


> *Typical liberal democrat BS argument.*
> 
> You are kidding right? The wealthy have always made the rules and controlled what happens in this world. It seems the nature of humans to dominate and control others. We can round robin this all night, but nothing will change as far as that goes. From the dawn of time and until the end of time, the dominate (in what ever situation) will always come out on top. Rather than focusing on that, why not just accept that only hard work moves people forward. Being jealous of those that are better off or more powerful only makes you a victim in your own head. I often pick up pax from multi-million dollar homes, I never have had the thought cross my mind that I am less because they have more. *I actually think it is cool that they worked hard and have such amazing homes. *I came from an extremely poor family, but we had love. That was all we needed. I was not raised to hate the rich or powerful. I was raised to always know that I was equal to any other person in the world. I have value, and it is measured in character, not power or wealth.


You can work as hard as you want, You will still never afford that multi-million home ever in your life. It really struck me how stupid average Americans are, brainwashed, taken advantage of, cheering for the same people who took 80% of what you earned and left you with breadcrumbs.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Correct. We live in a pro-dumb era. Not only are Americans truly stupid, they value their stupidity.



Aerodrifting said:


> You can work as hard as you want, You will still never afford that multi-million home ever in your life. It really struck me how stupid average Americans are, brainwashed, taken advantage of, cheering for the same people who took 80% of what you earned and left you with breadcrumbs.


you enjoy being screwed over. is that more clear?



Bently'sDad said:


> and how do you turn this sexual? Oh, just another snowflake. This must be yet another facet of the many faceted crystals you live your life by.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> Correct. We live in a pro-dumb era. Not only are Americans truly stupid, they value their stupidity.
> 
> you enjoy being screwed over. is that more clear?


I do not feel screwed over is what I am saying. I am grateful for the opportunity.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Bently'sDad said:


> I do not feel screwed over is what I am saying. I am grateful for the opportunity.


congratulations to you, may low pay befall you in all your future endeavors. 
For most others, low pay is something to avoid.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> congratulations to you, may low pay befall you in all your future endeavors.
> For most others, low pay is something to avoid.


I do not make low pay, as you put it. I make great money with my full-time job. I do this for mad money. But, back to the original post, this is about people driving drunk while doing ride share.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

no, the original post is loaded with xenophobia, narionalism, and general hatred.



Bently'sDad said:


> I do not make low pay, as you put it. I make great money with my full-time job. I do this for mad money. But, back to the original post, this is about people driving drunk while doing ride share.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> no, the original post is loaded with xenophobia, narionalism, and general hatred.


I bow to the politically correct police. As I read it, he was just restating what his pax said. Oh, and labeling people, is just as bad...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, guys no personal attacks.

That is what gets threads locked down. We need to express our opinions with respect to our fellow members.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bently'sDad said:


> Typical liberal democrat BS argument.
> 
> You are kidding right? The wealthy have always made the rules and controlled what happens in this world. It seems the nature of humans to dominate and control others. We can round robin this all night, but nothing will change as far as that goes. From the dawn of time and until the end of time, the dominate (in what ever situation) will always come out on top. Rather than focusing on that, why not just accept that only hard work moves people forward. Being jealous of those that are better off or more powerful only makes you a victim in your own head. I often pick up pax from multi-million dollar homes, I never have had the thought cross my mind that I am less because they have more. I actually think it is cool that they worked hard and have such amazing homes. I came from an extremely poor family, but we had love. That was all we needed. I was not raised to hate the rich or powerful. I was raised to always know that I was equal to any other person in the world. I have value, and it is measured in character, not power or wealth.


While I agree with Bently'sDad that the wealthy have always made the rules and controlled what happens in the world, there was always (and still is) the very real threat of the masses revolting. Throwing out the wealthy and starting the cycle all over again.

Hard work moves people forward when there is opportunity. I don't think we have the same opportunities people had 100 years ago, 50 years ago, or even 20 years ago.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Bently'sDad said:


> You are kidding right? The wealthy have always made the rules and controlled what happens in this world. It seems the nature of humans to dominate and control others. We can round robin this all night, but nothing will change as far as that goes. From the dawn of time and until the end of time, the dominate (in what ever situation) will always come out on top. Rather than focusing on that, why not just accept that only hard work moves people forward. Being jealous of those that are better off or more powerful only makes you a victim in your own head. I often pick up pax from multi-million dollar homes, I never have had the thought cross my mind that I am less because they have more. I actually think it is cool that they worked hard and have such amazing homes. I came from an extremely poor family, but we had love. That was all we needed. I was not raised to hate the rich or powerful. I was raised to always know that I was equal to any other person in the world. I have value, and it is measured in character, not power or wealth.


The wealthy have the money, the non-wealthy have the numbers. They should get to vote their interests and we should get to vote ours and the majority should rule, with basic protections for the minority. I don't see what's so controversial about that position.

The question is why don't the majority vote in their own best interests? It's because the artificial divisions of race, gender, national origin, religion, red team and blue team keep the non-wealthy from voting as a block, thus keeping the wealthy with power that over represents their numbers.

And can it with the jealousy BS. I'm jealous of no one. This is about simple logic.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yup. And any state that has 40 million people with multiple tourist attractions, beautiful coastline, Hollywood and Silicon Valley would easily have the same success. While there are immigrants working in all fields they're not the reason California is doing as well as it is. You still haven't explained why an open immigration policy is better than merit based immigration.



dctcmn said:


> Are you talking about the California that, if it were its own country, would have the 6th highest GDP in the world? The same California that, as a state, has a higher GDP than the entire countries of either Canada or Australia (countries that you praise for having more restrictive immigration policies)? The same California that has a median yearly household income over $18,000 higher than Australia's and over $23,000 higher than Canada's?
> 
> I just want to be sure we're talking about the same California before I answer.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> While there are immigrants working in all fields they're not the reason California is doing as well as it is.


They are absolutely part of the reason why California is doing so well. The other part are the immigrants who are working in tech, labs, bio, solar, engineering, education, etc., etc., etc. The other part are the immigrants opening and working in restaurants, retail, tourism, construction, maintenance, manufacturing, etc., etc., etc.

The world needs more than just the highly educated people. That's what you don't seem to get.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> You're forgetting corruption and inordinate access to influence unavailable to regular folks.


All the more reason for the non-wealthy to vote as a block to be a check on this corruption.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> They are absolutely part of the reason why California is doing so well. The other part are the immigrants who are working in tech, labs, bio, solar, engineering, education, etc., etc., etc. The other part are the immigrants opening and working in restaurants, retail, tourism, construction, maintenance, manufacturing, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> The world needs more than just the highly educated people. That's what you don't seem to get.
> 
> All the more reason for the non-wealthy to vote as a block to be a check on this corruption.


I guess i wasn't quick enough on the delete button. : (

Anyway, don't want to get involved, but tl;dr slave rebellions seldom end well...

"Plutarch, Appian and Florus all claim that *Spartacus* died during the battle, but Appian also reports that his body was never found. Six thousand survivors of the revolt captured by the legions of Crassus were crucified, lining the Appian Way from Rome to Capua."​


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Would your view change if we were able to develop hand held computers that could translate from other languages to English and from English into other languages? What if those hand held computers could double as a phone and all drivers already owned them? What if those hand held computers could be mounted and voice activated so that the driver didn't have to stop or be distracted while using it?
> 
> I know this is an unreachable dream, but what if?


Makes total sense. There are divised that do this now. They us them at the U.N.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Makes total sense. There are divised that do this now. They us them at the U.N.


LOL! Not at the UN, those devices feed into real people... who are sitting somewhere and real time translating back into their earpieces. A computer is not involved, at least not yet.










some day.... perhaps.

Or even better, we will be able to download the languages straight into our memory implants.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> LOL! Not at the UN, those devices feed into real people... who are sitting somewhere and real time translating back into their earpieces. A computer is not involved, at least not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I have no idea. Just figured a computer did it all. I have used my pad twice to communicate with a driver. The conversion worked pretty well.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Just because there are immigrants working in the tech field doesn't mean that they would be less successful without them. There are millions of Americans unemployed who could be trained to do the same jobs. That said, I'm not against immigration, I just don't understand the argument against a merit based system.



dctcmn said:


> They are absolutely part of the reason why California is doing so well. The other part are the immigrants who are working in tech, labs, bio, solar, engineering, education, etc., etc., etc. The other part are the immigrants opening and working in restaurants, retail, tourism, construction, maintenance, manufacturing, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> The world needs more than just the highly educated people. That's what you don't seem to get.
> 
> All the more reason for the non-wealthy to vote as a block to be a check on this corruption.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> Just because there are immigrants working in the tech field doesn't mean that they would be less successful without them. There are millions of Americans unemployed who could be trained to do the same jobs. That said, I'm not against immigration, I just don't understand the argument against a merit based system.


See, now you're getting to the root of the problem. There are millions of unemployed Americans who could be trained, and there is training available for them. There's the American Opportunity (Hope Scholarship) Credit and the Lifetime Learning Credit and all sorts of national and regional retraining programs for them. Trade Unions will train laborers, there are free coding academies. However, they don't take advantage of these programs, because it's easier to whine about immigrants.

Anyone who wants a job in the US can get a job. People who are not currently working either cannot work, do not want to work, or are simply unemployable because they're garbage employees. That's the problem. It's the people born here who want to get a paycheck without having to do anything or learn anything. I'll take a motivated immigrant over an unmotivated natural born citizen with an entitlement complex any day of the week.

And don't give me this garbage about Trump wanting a "merit based immigration reform". He clearly and famously said that he doesn't want people from places he's labeled in his mind as "shithole countries". That's not merit based immigration reform. That's blatant racism.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Lol. I have no idea. Just figured a computer did it all. I have used my pad twice to communicate with a driver. The conversion worked pretty well.


Me too! The technology is getting better all the time.

If you really want to see something cool, download the google translate app and go to some Asian foods market, you can point the phone at various Chinese characters and google will attempt to translate everything... I had mixed results, but when it did work it was pretty damn cool.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> simple xenophobia


Simple virtue signaling. The post that triggered you is about safety and impaired driving first and foremost.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LAS0023 said:


> Just because there are immigrants working in the tech field doesn't mean that they would be less successful without them. There are millions of Americans unemployed who could be trained to do the same jobs. That said, I'm not against immigration, I just don't understand the argument against a merit based system.





dctcmn said:


> See, now you're getting to the root of the problem. There are millions of unemployed Americans who could be trained, and there is training available for them. There's the American Opportunity (Hope Scholarship) Credit and the Lifetime Learning Credit and all sorts of national and regional retraining programs for them. Trade Unions will train laborers, there are free coding academies. However, they don't take advantage of these programs, because it's easier to whine about immigrants.
> 
> Anyone who wants a job in the US can get a job. People who are not currently working either cannot work, do not want to work, or are simply unemployable because they're garbage employees. That's the problem. It's the people born here who want to get a paycheck without having to do anything or learn anything. I'll take a motivated immigrant over an unmotivated natural born citizen with an entitlement complex any day of the week.
> 
> And don't give me this garbage about Trump wanting a "merit based immigration reform". He clearly and famously said that he doesn't want people from places he's labeled in his mind as "shithole countries". That's not merit based immigration reform. That's blatant racism.


In the case of high tech workers I don't think it's a matter of training, it's more a matter of companies bringing in workers from out of the country to REPLACE American workers because it's cheaper.

I think Trump recently changed the rules on H1B visas. Of course he's just a hypocrite because HE claims he can't hire people to work in his resorts and imports workers from other countries.

It's a matter of do as I say and not as I do.


----------



## ycyc73 (Mar 5, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


Move to Mississippi if you don't like.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

dont condone drunk driving but who else signing up for $2 trips? 23%+ is elderly so diminished faculties on fixed incomes so $3.37 an hour is the bees knees, over 40% are immigrants where a 1981 minimum wages is still 1000 times more than the $3 a day they make back home whose left?

drunks, druggies, dessperate, unhireable losers that cant grasp basic math.

anyone accepting & not cancelling rides that they dont get least $10 dont respect themselves or the people who died fir labor laws & human rights period

if the driver values his life at 2 tacos per trip how much you think they value the meat bag in the back?

far as im concerned the more of him the better this company needs to burn & every executive neees to be on death row, untill then tear it down from the inside with cancels & games. its buy out for pennies on the dollar or bail out because too big to fail like a perfectly designed ponzi.

imagine what happens with the next stock market crash, or another driver going postal or another homeless lawnmower fiasco?

gas went up .40 this week these cockroaches still out here idling, circling for hours for crumbs

1 star prices 1 star service

when uber pays you $4 & you walk with $2 after all expenses they are spitting on you, slapping you, stealing least $7 out of your wallet, keying you car & laughing whilst doing it as no adult could be so incompetent. To add icing in the cake a vast majority of drivers actually 5 star these thieves using uber to aide & abett thefy of services & tell the algorithm its cool bro do it again...

its a 1971 minimum fare its 2018
1965-1985 per mile/min taxi rates in 2018
no mit math needed

this guy just wanted another double duece of steel reserve so he did another ride made $2 & got one, i don't see the big deal lol












observer said:


> Ok, you lost me at Roseanne...
> 
> Don't forget this is also right around the time of the baby boomers. The baby boom created a huge demand for new houses, roads, food, cars etc.. etc.. etc..


war baby the most profitable of ventures, blow it up, own the cimtpanies that rebuild it, bring em back home with the spoils of raping & pillaging, impregnant your property (hey thats what women were back then) hope its not the mail mans because she really didnt love you, out babies, build families & suburbs

rinse & repeat until we can press buttons & think they can do war from a couch


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

observer said:


> In the case of high tech workers I don't think it's a matter of training, it's more a matter of companies bringing in workers from out of the country to REPLACE American workers because it's cheaper.


oh yeah, this is true, people hate hearing this, because many just hate Trump, but NOTICE that in the FIRST SPEECH, Hillary gave, after the election, in THAT LARGE LIST of people and the Russians, she also made a point about how she should have talked more about all those displaced IT Workers, thanks to the H1B VISA, and she regretted allowing Trump to take that normally Democratic issue away from her, or she implied the last part, I can't recall exactly, but was surprised she brought that up of all issues.

It's been going on for so long, that 'Linda' in HR all the way up to Bill Gates, will try to blow smoke up your toosh.

It's very simple to win this one though, and you can be either Republican or Democrat, just ask them the question, if what they were doing wasn't wrong, then why lie? Why not just pass laws saying US companies can bring in as many third worlders to do work here in America as is needed?

Oh, but then they will show you a CNN article about that 1 brilliant Mathematician who came here on an H1B visa.

59,999+ IT Workers displaced, oh but 1 Mathematician also was brought here, so therefore H1B VISA's are being sold as a way to "steal" brilliant scientists from all over the world. f-ing please.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

observer said:


> In the case of high tech workers I don't think it's a matter of training,


Just to clarify, the original H1B VISA signed into law contained two pimary requirements prior to bringing in an outside worker. I'm summarizing here...

1. There is no qualified candidate with the experience necessary to do the job
2. An unqualified American CANNOT be trained to do the job

The idea was, well, the COVER STORY, was we are bringing in the next Albert Einstain. After all, what kind of job is this that can't be trained for..right. )

The law was quietly rewritten recently 2015, so I don't know the wording now. What I do know is that for over 20 years, wrong or right, whatever you believe, companies were and are, and still do blatantly lie in order to secure cheap labor from third world countries.

When Bill Gates says they can't find workers. It's lie plain and simple.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Just to clarify, the original H1B VISA signed into law contained two pimary requirements prior to bringing in an outside worker. I'm summarizing here...
> 
> 1. There is no qualified candidate with the experience necessary to do the job
> 2. An unqualified American CANNOT be trained to do the job
> ...


When Trump says it as well,

https://www.google.com.mx/amp/s/www...7/03/20/the-foreign-workers-of-mar-a-lago/amp


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

_"he has expressed no objection to the visa category that hotels and resorts use-the H-2B-to attract low-cost, low-skilled seasonal labor.
Whatever they've said-'We cannot find these people just for six months out of the year'-baloney. If you're paying a Vdecent wage, you'll find people to work."_​
I can't to speak to this completely, like I can the H1-B VISA issue, because I've never done this type of work or looked for these types of workers, but I would just say that, despite the New Yorker's writer trying to play down the qualitative differences between relatively high skilled IT workers, and seasonal resort industry workers, there is a difference.

If it's true that there really is a big pool of workers, and that they simply didn't look hard enough, or pay a decent wage, then yes, it's hypocritical of him.

I'm just saying that during the election, (and Hillary spoke to this several times AFTER the election) not one candidate on the left or right spoke about this issue.

So folks can huff and puff about how Trump is this or that, and I am often in that crowd, the problem isn't Trump, it's the system and the politicians in it.

*Did Trump lie about helping and then do nothing at all. Perhaps that will play out, however, what is better? A politician who at least acknowledges the problem and lies about trying to fix it, or a politician who blows you off, laughs, and claims there is no problem?*

_"Tech companies, too, are mobile. If they can't hire the engineers and the programmers they need in Silicon Valley, they can move to Vancouver or Mumbai."_​
I don't blame this reporter for writing this, because this was in fact the common belief about this type of work: "if it doesn't happen here it can just be moved." (btw notice also that this contradicts the idea that american workers were replaced, you can't make both arguments and remain consistent.The point here is, this article is well written, and would have gotten an A in college, but unfortunately, outside Harvard Business Review case studies, this is not how it happens in reality.)

(Also, she is mixing in Vancouver and equating it to Mumbai, and there are extreme qualitative differences between the two. Basically, nobody is exporting your jobs to Vancouver. lol.)

As for moving everything to mumbai, this particular canard, has played itself out, and the results are, that this works well only in a very specific set of functions and industries, but for most other companies, they have found that offshoring has not led to the cost savings they initially hoped for, for a variety of reasons, not the least of which, are that the same environment of corruption in these other countries, which has kept the workers from securing basic human proper working conditions, has also created a number of challenges for companies which try to relocate there.

(It does seems on the surface, logical, "if we can get rid of American workers here by using cheap H1B VISA workers, then why not just move the entire operation overseas, and we'll save even more money!")

Most have come crawling back to the US after losing hundreds of millions of dollars....


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

observer said:


> So, speaking English is a requirement to drive safely?


no, but you need to learn English. it's the language of this country. you can't expect to work in a country and not speak their language. sorry bud.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Deiter said:


> no, but you need to learn English. it's the language of this country. you can't expect to work in a country and not speak their language. sorry bud.


Not really, millions of people live here without having to speak English. They get along just fine.

Being a non English speaking Uber driver is a handicap that driver will have to overcome or be deactivated.

If a non English speaker is doing better than an English speaker, something is wrong with the English speaker.

BTW, I don't necessarily disagree with you on English being important but there are other things more important like personality, friendliness, gumption, intelligence, drive, entrepeneurial spirit and plain old _huevos. _


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

observer said:


> Not really, millions of people live here without having to speak English. They get along just fine.
> 
> Being a non English speaking Uber driver is a handicap that driver will have to overcome or be deactivated.
> 
> ...


So you should just be able to come into a country and not adapt to their standards? You can't be serious. Try that in a different country and see how far you will get.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Deiter said:


> So you should just be able to come into a country and not adapt to their standards? You can't be serious. Try that in a different country and see how far you will get.


You can easily live in a foreign country without learning their native language. The world is a lot bigger than you think.


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

XPG said:


> You can easily live in a foreign country without learning their native language. The world is a lot bigger than you think.


Oh, really? Give me some countries where I can go and LIVE while not speaking their language and get by.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Deiter said:


> Oh, really? Give me some countries where I can go and LIVE while not speaking their language and get by.


http://bfy.tw/HkB3


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uh no you can’t go to other countries and live without speaking the native language. You’ll annoy everyone around you at best, and at worst you’ll be barred from employment and citizenship. There’s no excuse to not learn the native language *before you go*. That said, I give a lot of props to people who try. But you should have a working knowledge of English before getting a job with the public. This isn’t xenophobia, it’s *common sense*.

~ someone who’s actually traveled to foreign countries and speaks several languages.


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

XPG said:


> http://bfy.tw/HkB3


Th


HotUberMess said:


> Uh no you can't go to other countries and live without speaking the native language. You'll annoy everyone around you at best, and at worst you'll be barred from employment and citizenship. There's no excuse to not learn the native language *before you go*. That said, I give a lot of props to people who try. But you should have a working knowledge of English before getting a job with the public. This isn't xenophobia, it's *common sense*.
> 
> ~ someone who's actually traveled to foreign countries and speaks several languages.


thank you.



XPG said:


> http://bfy.tw/HkB3


ENGLISH. Countries where you can go and speak ENGLISH. English is a universal language..it's not rocket science. And those places where you can go and just speak English, you'll never get by outside of the tourist spots.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Deiter said:


> ENGLISH. Countries where you can go and speak ENGLISH. English is a universal language..it's not rocket science. And those places where you can go and just speak English, you'll never get by outside of the tourist spots.


Your first claim: You can't live in a foreign country without learning their native language.
Your second claim: You can live in a foreign country by speaking English.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> The only natives are Native Americans, and even then their continental map is different.
> 
> Even English is foreign.


I take it you have never been on a reservation before, and I don't mean the casino.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Deiter said:


> So you should just be able to come into a country and not adapt to their standards? You can't be serious. Try that in a different country and see how far you will get.


 English isn't "the standard" it's the language most commonly used in most areas of the US. In some neighborhoods it is not the standard.

Is English the standard for Uber. No.

That is all that matters here.

Now, I seriously doubt these drivers speak NO English. It's more likely their English isn't 100%. If they are still driving for Uber that means their English is sufficient for them to communicate with their passengers or they would have already been deactivated by unhappy passengers.

I agree, English is important but it is not as necessary as some think it is.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

observer said:


> Is English the standard for Uber. No.
> 
> That is all that matters here.


 You can start the trip, drive safely, and finish without even opening your mouth.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Deiter said:


> Th
> 
> thank you.
> 
> ENGLISH. Countries where you can go and speak ENGLISH. English is a universal language..it's not rocket science. And those places where you can go and just speak English, you'll never get by outside of the tourist spots.


There are many areas in the world with sizeable expat communities. I was just in Chapala and Ajijic, Mexico yesterday. There were many signs posted in English. A lot of these people live there year round. I heard many conversations in English.

Guaranteed most of them don't speak Spanish 100%.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

observer said:


> There are many areas in the world with sizeable expat communities.


There are more than 50 million expats worldwide. Guaranteed most of them don't speak the native language.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Saltyoldman said:


> I take it you have never been on a reservation before, and I don't mean the casino.


What does he mean by "their continental map is different?"


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> What does he mean by "their continental map is different?"


A map shaped like a snowflake??? Not sure so let's go with SNOWFLAKE


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Deiter said:


> Oh, really? Give me some countries where I can go and LIVE while not speaking their language and get by.


You could probably do well in Japan and Germany, then again we occupied those countries, ever so briefly, and for their own good.

Anyway, THEY are usually trying to practice their English on me, instead of the other way around. I was surprised, given how insular their culture is, how many signs were also in English.

Anyway...... what's the argument again? Whatever it is, America ISN'T like any other country. We're kinda special that way. In many ways.

You could probably get by in many countries like that, but it would probably be as an English Instructor. Just because there is always a huge demand for native speakers to teach them how to speak.


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

XPG said:


> You can start the trip, drive safely, and finish without even opening your mouth.


Doesn't make it righ


YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> You could probably do well in Japan and Germany, then again we occupied those countries, ever so briefly, and for their own good.
> 
> Anyway, THEY are usually trying to practice their English on me, instead of the other way around. I was surprised, given how insular their culture is, how many signs were also in English.
> 
> Anyway...... what's the argument again? Whatever it is, America ISN'T like any other country. We're kinda special that way. In many ways.


like I stated before, you can't get by with English unless you're in tourist cities. Try going to the outskirts of foreign countries and tell me how well you do. If you move to a country you adapt to their ****ing language. It's not hard to understand.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> Uh no you can't go to other countries and live without speaking the native language. You'll annoy everyone around you at best, and at worst you'll be barred from employment and citizenship. There's no excuse to not learn the native language *before you go*. That said, I give a lot of props to people who try. But you should have a working knowledge of English before getting a job with the public. This isn't xenophobia, it's *common sense*.
> 
> ~ someone who's actually traveled to foreign countries and speaks several languages.


I don't think this is a case of not learning English, more of a case of not speaking it well enough, yet.

The public will decide and is deciding if the English level of drivers is adequate.

If they are still driving for Uber then their English has been adequate up to that point. Drivers with bad communication will be deactivated.



Deiter said:


> Doesn't make it righ
> 
> like I stated before, you can't get by with English unless you're in tourist cities. Try going to the outskirts of foreign countries and tell me how well you do. If you move to a country you adapt to their &%[email protected]!*ing language. It's not hard to understand.


Obviously, the millions of people that don't speak English very well disagree with your viewpoint.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Deiter said:


> Doesn't make it righ
> 
> like I stated before, you can't get by with English unless you're in tourist cities. Try going to the outskirts of foreign countries and tell me how well you do. If you move to a country you adapt to their &%[email protected]!*ing language. It's not hard to understand.


Let me step outside this "should they" argument, and ask you this, why do you assume they are not trying?

Most if not all immigrants, at least here in America, (I can't speak to other countries) do their best to learn and speak English.

They may never become completely proficient, but they usually, almost always dream that their children will grow up American, speaking english.

If you are getting this impression of immigrants, from some mentally unhinged activist types, you aren't getting an accurate picture of reality.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Let me step outside this "should they" argument, and ask you this, why do you assume they are not trying?
> 
> Most if not all immigrants, at least here in America, (I can't speak to other countries) do their best to learn and speak English.
> 
> They may never become completely proficient, but they usually, almost always dream that their children will grow up American, speaking english.


Exactly.


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

observer said:


> English isn't "the standard" it's the language most commonly used in most areas of the US. In some neighborhoods it is not the standard.
> 
> Is English the standard for Uber. No.
> 
> ...


The United States was brought up on ENGLISH. Because some neighborhoods don't adapt to the native language means that it's r


observer said:


> I don't think this is a case of not learning English, more of a case of not speaking it well enough, yet.
> 
> The public will decide and is deciding if the English level of drivers is adequate.
> 
> If they are still driving for Uber then their English has been adequate up to that point. Drivers with bad communication will be deactivated.


you ever call uber or lyft customer support? They tell you the options in English and Spanish because they know half of their drivers don't speak English . They encourage those that don't speak English.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Deiter said:


> The United States was brought up on ENGLISH. Because some neighborhoods don't adapt to the native language means that it's r
> 
> you ever call uber or lyft customer support? They tell you the options in English and Spanish because they know half of their drivers don't speak English . They encourage those that don't speak English.


English is one of MANY languages the United States "was brought up on".

Because English is not "the standard". If it was then they wouldn't have that option.

Now, since we have established that they answer in both English AND Spanish, why don't you learn Spanish as well as English?


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Let me step outside this "should they" argument, and ask you this, why do you assume they are not trying?
> 
> Most if not all immigrants, at least here in America, (I can't speak to other countries) do their best to learn and speak English.
> 
> ...


Wow, anyone can be American huh? So I can move to Italy and become an Italian! Awesome! **** culture and have a country of a majority race and ethnicity. Let's just throw everyone into a melting pot!



observer said:


> English is one of MANY languages the United States "was brought up on".
> 
> Because English is not "the standard". If it was then they wouldn't have that option.
> 
> Now, since we have established that they answer in both English AND Spanish, why don't you learn Spanish as well as English?


English is the main language of this country. Sorry


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Deiter said:


> The United States was brought up on ENGLISH. Because some neighborhoods don't adapt to the native language means that it's r
> 
> you ever call uber or lyft customer support? They tell you the options in English and Spanish because they know half of their drivers don't speak English . They encourage those that don't speak English.


Don't sweat it bruh. These tantrums are futile,










they just get more publicity by folks who want to destroy America. In the long run, America will absorb the best parts these people's language, culture, and distinctiveness into our own. We've been doing it for a couple hundred years now.

It will happen naturally, on its own, I would hate it if we passed stupid laws, like the French, demanding that "French" equivalents, of currently used english words, be replaced and taught by law.

When I was growing up Aint was even in the dictionary and grammar nazi's would stop you and ask to see your papers if you used it in a sentence, and now look:

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ain't

it's in the dictionary.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Deiter said:


> Wow, anyone can be American huh? So I can move to Italy and become an Italian! Awesome! &%[email protected]!* culture and have a country of a majority race and ethnicity. Let's just throw everyone into a melting pot!
> 
> English is the main language of this country. Sorry


The whole world is a melting pot. There are many places in many countries where immigrants speak a language other than the one spoken by the majority of citizens.

Yes, you can move to Italy and become an Italian.

https://www.thelocal.it/20160624/how-to-get-italian-citizenship-or-at-least-stay-forever


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

observer said:


> The whole world is a melting pot. There are many places in many countries where immigrants speak a language other than the one spoken by the majority of citizens.
> 
> Yes, you can move to Italy and become an Italian.


no. you actually can't. you won't be accepted as an Italian because your roots aren't Italian. that's the dumbest shit I've heard. Every single country has a racial identity majority.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

It's okay to be white.[/QUOTE]
Tell that to the racist media because now white Police Officers are made out to be the bad guys & criminals are made out to be the good guys .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Deiter said:


> no. you actually can't. you won't be accepted as an Italian because your roots aren't Italian. that's the dumbest shit I've heard. Every single country has a racial identity majority.


So, you are saying that you aren't accepting non English speakers because they are racially different than you?

Maybe, that's where you should have started this conversation.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

English is the main language of this country. Sorry[/QUOTE]


observer said:


> So, you are saying that you aren't accepting non English speakers because they are racially different than you?
> 
> Maybe, that's where you should have started this conversation.


I have driven for 1.5 years and completed over 6000 trips. The vast majority of my riders are Caucasian, professional and liberal leaning. Most have few gripes about Uber or their drivers. Those that do bring up issues with past drivers, mostly relate to navigation, speeding and rudeness.

About 4 months ago that changed. I started hearing more and more complaints about drivers unable to speak English. I have also started hearing that riders are reporting them more often and down rating for the language barrier.

This tells me that in Colorado anyway, speaking fluent English is important to our riders. We can ignore the complaints, call them prejudice and so on. But at the end of the day&#8230;..it is the RIDER that pays our wages and makes the rideshares money.

Oh and I have no intention of learning another language. I am also not interested in learning yoga, juggling, knitting or ping-pong. It does not interest me.

As a consumer, If I cannot understand what another person is saying, due to a language barrier, I take my wallet elsewhere.

Drive safe


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

observer said:


> I don't think this is a case of not learning English, more of a case of not speaking it well enough, yet.
> 
> The public will decide and is deciding if the English level of drivers is adequate.
> 
> If they are still driving for Uber then their English has been adequate up to that point. Drivers with bad communication will be deactivated.


That's not the case in my experience. I have taken Uber myself as a rider and it's about 50/50 that I end up using Spanish because they didn't speak English, and I caught on after the third "yes, yes" to a question that wasn't a yes or no question.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Deiter said:


> no. you actually can't. you won't be accepted as an Italian because your roots aren't Italian. that's the dumbest shit I've heard. Every single country has a racial identity majority.


I'm relieved that someone named Deiter is here to explain racial identity majority to us.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> That's not the case in my experience. I have taken Uber myself as a rider and it's about 50/50 that I end up using Spanish because they didn't speak English, and I caught on after the third "yes, yes" to a question that wasn't a yes or no question.


I think it depends on the city/state you drive in. We do have a moderate number of ppl that do not speak English. But they are not as involved in the main stream of our metro area. One reason may be the cost of living. We are the 3rd most expensive state for housing in the Nation. That keeps many in the wings.

Drive safe


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The vast majority of my riders are Caucasian, professional and liberal leaning. I started hearing more and more complaints about drivers unable to speak English.
> 
> Drive safe


It's just my humble opinion, but you can't really drive safe while you observe your rider's political leanings and receive their complaints about the business you absolutely have no control over. Uber drivers get paid to drive "safely" from point A to point B.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> It's okay to be white.


Tell that to the racist media because now white Police Officers are made out to be the bad guys & criminals are made out to be the good guys .[/QUOTE]

This game is very complex and dangerous!!!!!!

The left realizes that they do not have the populous anymore. That hurts at the polls. The media supports the ultra-liberals and plays for their team.

So the ultra-liberals got the idea to bring anyone breathing into the US. The ultra-liberals become the liberators and thus get their votes.
Unfortunately, the ultra-liberals failed to predict the massive moral & social differences between ppl from the US and those that come from third world countries.

Now states like CA find them selves over run by criminals, drug addicts, drug dealers, gang bangers and welfare scammers. ID theft is rampant and we have the ultra-liberals to thank.

To make the ultra liberal plan work, law enforcement must be the villains&#8230;..along the financially secure, Caucasians, the educated and the moral.

Again, this is a very dangerous game to play and most likely will be devastating in the end.

Drive safe


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Doughie said:


> It's okay to be white.


It more than okay. It's awesome! I don't know why more people don't try it.

If you really wanna rock, try being white and male at the same time! Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> It more than okay. It's awesome! I don't know why more people don't try it.
> 
> If you really wanna rock, try being white and male at the same time! Highly, highly recommended.


LMAO!!!! wow. Sounds like you like being white.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> LMAO!!!! wow. Sounds like you like being white.


I'm white enough to get most of the benefits. Gotta keep the hair real short or wear a hat or else the gig is up.

However, my English is fantastic. So if I'm ever pulled over for Ubering drunk, it won't turn into a 20 page thread about how white dudes who speak great English are destroying the ride share biz. It'll just be about one idiotic drunk dude- a "lone wolf" with "mental problems" and not jihad. Which illustrates one benefit of being white.


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I'm relieved that someone named Deiter is here to explain racial identity majority to us.


Hey, what do I know? I'm just a millennial. I'm sure the boomers have it all figured out


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Deiter said:


> Hey, what do I know? I'm just a millennial. I'm sure the boomers have it all figured out


I refuse to explain the joke to you. You, of all people, should get it.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

XPG said:


> It's just my humble opinion, but you can't really drive safe while you observe your rider's political leanings and receive their complaints about the business you absolutely have no control over. Uber drivers get paid to drive "safely" from point A to point B.


Conversation is a part of the experience. But i understand that some ppl can do only one thing at a time.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Conversation is a part of the experience. But i understand that some ppl can do only one thing at a time.


What experience? You have one job, drive someone from A to B.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

XPG said:


> What experience? You have one job, drive someone from A to B.


You just don't want to get it. "A to B" is just one aspect of tbe program. If you want to make money and have fun at the same time.....conversation is everything. But if conversation is not your strong point I would just stick to "A to B", just to be safe.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> You just don't want to get it. "A to B" is just one aspect of tbe program. If you want to make money and have fun at the same time.....conversation is everything. But if conversation is not your strong point I would just stick to "A to B", just to be safe.


If conversation is your strong point, you should get a job that pay you to talk and have fun.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Convos drive tips. I’m a rolling comedienne, riders love it. In the tourism district, that is.


----------



## Deiter (Feb 14, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I refuse to explain the joke to you. You, of all people, should get it.


It flew right over my head.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> You can't defend your position. Got it.
> 
> There is no disputing that the infrastructure of the US was built on the backs of immigrant labor. The Chinese built the railroads, the Irish, Italians and Eastern Europeans worked in the steel mills. The Union Army was comprised largely of immigrants who faught for their citizenship. Much of the south was built and fed by the hard work of forced immigrant slaves. My own family immigrated to perform manual labor and couldn't speak any English when they arrived.
> 
> ...


You're a straight ****in ******



dctcmn said:


> It more than okay. It's awesome! I don't know why more people don't try it.
> 
> If you really wanna rock, try being white and male at the same time! Highly, highly recommended.


This modern progressive ideology is so FKing racist, toxic, exhausting.

Stop being such a terrible person



Aerodrifting said:


> You can work as hard as you want, You will still never afford that multi-million home ever in your life. It really struck me how stupid average Americans are, brainwashed, taken advantage of, cheering for the same people who took 80% of what you earned and left you with breadcrumbs.


You must lead a sad life



dctcmn said:


> See, now you're getting to the root of the problem. There are millions of unemployed Americans who could be trained, and there is training available for them. There's the American Opportunity (Hope Scholarship) Credit and the Lifetime Learning Credit and all sorts of national and regional retraining programs for them. Trade Unions will train laborers, there are free coding academies. However, they don't take advantage of these programs, because it's easier to whine about immigrants.
> 
> Anyone who wants a job in the US can get a job. People who are not currently working either cannot work, do not want to work, or are simply unemployable because they're garbage employees. That's the problem. It's the people born here who want to get a paycheck without having to do anything or learn anything. I'll take a motivated immigrant over an unmotivated natural born citizen with an entitlement complex any day of the week.
> 
> And don't give me this garbage about Trump wanting a "merit based immigration reform". He clearly and famously said that he doesn't want people from places he's labeled in his mind as "shithole countries". That's not merit based immigration reform. That's blatant racism.


Your reasoning is incoherent

I'm done I'd rather bang my head against a wall


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> You're a straight &%[email protected]!*in ******
> 
> This modern progressive ideology is so FKing racist, toxic, exhausting.
> 
> ...


I see you've made it to the "hurling poo" stage of your argument. So this is how you "destroy libruls" huh?

Lol. You have no rejoinder because you guys and your positions are a joke.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I see you've made it to the "hurling poo" stage of your argument. So this is how you "destroy libruls" huh?
> 
> Lol. You have no rejoinder because you guys and your positions are a joke.


You try to come off as genuine an intellectual

But your outlook on life is wrong

You think you're this morally great person that knows the truth, you don't, I don't. But I don't claim absolute truth like u do.

You paint a picture like employment is at an all time low
Biz owners are begging for workers to pay $15/hr
Open Borders You Bigots

Quit your job right now
Start applying for jobs next week
You'll see how many people are competing for one shitty job
A Holes on both spectrums are awful

Progressives are the worst because they believe they're morally superior

Maybe tho, maybe it's a good thing to be dumb enough that you believe you know the truth, have the answer, etc etc


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> You try to come off as genuine an intellectual
> 
> But your outlook on life is wrong


I'm clearly not an intellectual. I do try to be an informed citizen and hold all ideas to scrutiny.



DJWolford said:


> You think you're this morally great person that knows the truth, you don't, I don't. But I don't claim absolute truth like u do.


Never claimed to have the absolute truth. That would be the theists with their holy books and invisible men in the sky and whatnot.



DJWolford said:


> You paint a picture like employment is at an all time low
> Biz owners are begging for workers to pay $15/hr
> Open Borders You Bigots


This is true, at least it is here in the liberal, socialist enclave of Minneapolis. $15 minimum wage, general unskilled labor starting in the mid-$20/hr.



DJWolford said:


> Quit your job right now
> Start applying for jobs next week
> You'll see how many people are competing for one shitty job
> A Holes on both spectrums are awful


I'm semi- retired, but the companies that I still consult for all tell me that their biggest problem is finding good, qualified people-- from IT to truck drivers. I could have a job by the time I finished typing this sentence, if that's what I wanted.



DJWolford said:


> Progressives are the worst because they believe they're morally superior


Yes, morally superior progressives who believe that people who believe like them live eternally in cities made of gold and those who disagree burn in hell forever. Or is that the religious conservatives? I can never keep those two groups straight.



DJWolford said:


> Maybe tho, maybe it's a good thing to be dumb enough that you believe you know the truth, have the answer, etc etc


I don't know all the answers, and I'm waiting for you to give me one cogent, thoughtful answer that represents any type of workable solution from your ideological perspective. However, I will admit that I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> English is the main language of this country. Sorry


I have driven for 1.5 years and completed over 6000 trips. The vast majority of my riders are Caucasian, professional and liberal leaning. Most have few gripes about Uber or their drivers. Those that do bring up issues with past drivers, mostly relate to navigation, speeding and rudeness.

About 4 months ago that changed. I started hearing more and more complaints about drivers unable to speak English. I have also started hearing that riders are reporting them more often and down rating for the language barrier.

This tells me that in Colorado anyway, speaking fluent English is important to our riders. We can ignore the complaints, call them prejudice and so on. But at the end of the day&#8230;..it is the RIDER that pays our wages and makes the rideshares money.

Oh and I have no intention of learning another language. I am also not interested in learning yoga, juggling, knitting or ping-pong. It does not interest me.

As a consumer, If I cannot understand what another person is saying, due to a language barrier, I take my wallet elsewhere.

Drive safe[/QUOTE]

Funny thing is, we agree. In the end the customer will decide if English is necessary. If you look back through my posts that is what I have been saying all along.



Deiter said:


> no. you actually can't. you won't be accepted as an Italian because your roots aren't Italian. that's the dumbest shit I've heard. Every single country has a racial identity majority.





observer said:


> So, you are saying that you aren't accepting non English speakers because they are racially different than you?
> 
> Maybe, that's where you should have started this conversation.





















Deiter said:


> no. you actually can't. you won't be accepted as an Italian because your roots aren't Italian. that's the dumbest shit I've heard. Every single country has a racial identity majority.





observer said:


> So, you are saying that you aren't accepting non English speakers because they are racially different than you?
> 
> Maybe, that's where you should have started this conversation.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Deiter said:


> no. you actually can't. you won't be accepted as an Italian because your roots aren't Italian. that's the dumbest shit I've heard. Every single country has a racial identity majority.





observer said:


> So, you are saying that you aren't accepting non English speakers because they are racially different than you?
> 
> Maybe, that's where you should have started this conversation.


























Sorry I had to pull a tohunt4me on this one.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

XPG said:


> What experience? You have one job, drive someone from A to B.


Oops. Sorry. I did not see where you drive. You are right. Keep quiet and hope nobo


Deiter said:


> Hey, what do I know? I'm just a millennial. I'm sure the boomers have it all figured out


Lol. Millennials are fun. Tide pod parties, changing genders daily, passing on education for protests and rose colored glasses for everyone.

Drive safe.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dude if you want more rides just say it don’t bring the foreign bullshit.
Wait until spanish or indian **** usa.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uberlife2 said:


> Dude if you want more rides just say it don't bring the foreign bullshit.
> Wait until spanish or indian &%[email protected]!* usa.


Rides are not the issue. Rideshare drivers driving drunk is the first issue. Impared driving is illegal in the US, for good reasons.

The second issue is brought forward by riders. Complaining that they cannot communicated with some of their drivers. UBER needs to do a better job of ensuring that all drivers can speak and understand english.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Rides are not the issue. Rideshare drivers driving drunk is the first issue. Impared driving is illegal in the US, for good reasons.
> 
> The second issue is brought forward by riders. Complaining that they cannot communicated with some of their drivers. UBER needs to do a better job of ensuring that all drivers can speak and understand english.


Uber doesn't need to do a better of that. should they?? Maybe, but its not realistic 
Uber set their standard at rock bottom, thats what you get.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


What do you have against NON English speaking people in the USA? I resent your implications sir,jmo



observer said:


> So, speaking English is a requirement to drive safely?


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss? I mean ,Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo? i mean I'm Not Sure? jmo



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last night I accepted a routine trip in the burbs. As I arrived I saw two PD cars with lights lit. A foreign male was in cuffs, a younger couple talking to an officer and a rideshare car. Hmmmm
> 
> The riders approach my car as I was getting out to see what was going on. The riders explained that they were on the ride from hell. The driver was weaving, bouncing off the curbs, blasting foreign music and reeked of booze. They asked the driver several times to stop and let them out, but the driver kept driving and babbling in a foreign language. Seriously? The riders called 911 from the car and the PD pulled them over.
> 
> ...


a big issue is the way Uber operates, Example, they hire online, never meet the person they hire> At the start of the shift, no one sees what condition the Uber driver is in, how's they are dressed,do they smell,look disheveled? Intoxicated?Hi? is there car damaged>headlights out? blinkers not working? came to work after putting in a 16 hr day some where else? Eventually as this Tech evolves, i see having to submit photos of you car,yourself,blow into a Smart phone with a BAC sensor etc,gets down to what %% of TNC drivers as a whole are in accidents,complaints regarding behaivor behind the wheel while driving,etc As far as speaking english, that day has gone by the wayside, just look at the NYC TLC test,whether you like/don't like,that ship has sailed,JMO


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> What do you have against NON English speaking people in the USA? I resent your implications sir,jmo
> 
> Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss? I mean ,Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo? i mean I'm Not Sure? jmo
> 
> a big issue is the way Uber operates, Example, they hire online, never meet the person they hire> At the start of the shift, no one sees what condition the Uber driver is in, how's they are dressed,do they smell,look disheveled? Intoxicated?Hi? is there car damaged>headlights out? blinkers not working? came to work after putting in a 16 hr day some where else? Eventually as this Tech evolves, i see having to submit photos of you car,yourself,blow into a Smart phone with a BAC sensor etc,gets down to what %% of TNC drivers as a whole are in accidents,complaints regarding behaivor behind the wheel while driving,etc As far as speaking english, that day has gone by the wayside, just look at the NYC TLC test,whether you like/don't like,that ship has sailed,JMO


I don't have an issue personally. If you read my original post, the complaints are coming from riders.

In the rideshare industry, communication is vital. Riders must be able to ask questions, make statements, communicate in the case of an emergency etc. Not all jobs require fluent English, but from what I see and hear from riders, it is necessary in the rideshare industry.

Please do not make this a racial issue, as it is not. I have employed workers in my home that did not speak English. I just made sure I had one worker that was bilingual, to handle communication. There is not an interpreter in a Uber.

Drive safe


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I don't have an issue personally. If you read my original post, the complaints are coming from riders.
> 
> In the rideshare industry, communication is vital. Riders must be able to ask questions, make statements, communicate in the case of an emergency etc. Not all jobs require fluent English, but from what I see and hear from riders, it is necessary in the rideshare industry.
> 
> ...


i hear what your saying, the country is changing, many Non English people have come in the USA in the last couple of decades, is what it is,JMO


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> i hear what your saying, the country is changing, many Non English people have come in the USA in the last couple of decades, is what it is,JMO


I am pretty sure that much of the problem will be resolved over the next few years.

Drive safe


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I don't have an issue personally. If you read my original post, the complaints are coming from riders.


They also complain about no water, no mints and gum, no chargers, not going through McDuck's drive-through, not waiting for them while they shop at Walmart, but you chose this issue to get on board with their complaints. Got it.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> They also complain about no water, no mints and gum, no chargers, not going through McDuck's drive-through, not waiting for them while they shop at Walmart, but you chose this issue to get on board with their complaints. Got it.


"_I'm not a racist, I'm just providing a platform to amplify what the racists are saying._"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Old thread, but any Live PD fans out there notice the Uber decal on a car searched for loitering and with drug paraphernalia? I think it was two episodes ago. This stuff *does *happen.


----------

